# Very Light Tint on whole front windshield ?



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

I have heard conflicting information about getting a front windshield tinted and I am hoping someone could help me.

I am wondering if it is ok to get the entire front windshield of my car tinted charcoal color and it would be very light 50% or lighter just to block the UV rays from the sun.

Thanks for your responses

I know someone is going to say have searched online? And yes I did this is what I know in MA 35% tint on windows for sedans, no limit on tint for suvs and light trucks and no tint on cabs and commercial vehicles. Everything on the web relates to the rear windows and sides. The only mention to the Windshield relates to other states where it says nothing can be on the windshield (including GPS mounts) or a strip at the top only.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

triplequad said:


> I am wondering if it is ok to get the entire front windshield of my car tinted charcoal color and it would be very light 50% or lighter just to block the UV rays from the sun.


No.



triplequad said:


> The only mention to the Windshield relates to other states where it says nothing can be on the windshield (including GPS mounts) or a strip at the top only.


Yes.

Invest in a pair of good sunglasses...



> Chapter 90: Section 9D. Windshields and windows obscured by nontransparent materials
> 
> Section 9D. No person shall operate any motor vehicle upon any public way or upon any way to which the public shall have the right of access with any of the following affixed thereto:
> 
> ...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

triplequad said:


> no limit on tint for suvs and light trucks


That is completely incorrect. The law pertains to all vehicles except those specifically written in the above mention law (MGL Ch 90 § 9D). The difference between SUV's is that if their *windows* (literally the glass) are darker direct from the factory it is legal. If you go and make it darker with tint then it becomes illegal.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Tint all you as much as you want. Just keep that razor-blade scraper and your checkbook handy; its $250 a pop.


----------



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to answer my questions and sharing their different opinion. It was greatly appreciated.


----------

